# Dunlap AA 109 website



## westsailpat (Nov 10, 2017)

I lost the address , I have been trying to find it for the last few days . I fear the gentleman that was running the site might have closed up shop . Anybody know ? Thanks , Mark .


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 10, 2017)

Are you looking for information on the Dunlop lathes ?


----------



## westsailpat (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi Bill , no I'm not looking for info on 109's . Although I think the are a wonderful model type hobby lathe . The reason I would like to find that guy's site is because he had some hand wheel handles that I think would be perfect for my compound . His site was a interesting read too .


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 10, 2017)

Ohhh ok
could only find sights with information. otherwise would need the exact name of site or owner of site.


----------



## ericc (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi.  The site you are looking for is Bill Hardin's www.homeshopsupply.com 
Unfortunately, he has passed away and the site is gone.  It is possible, however to access its archived view at www.archive.org


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 10, 2017)

@wa5cab may have information that may be of use to you.
if he doesn't chime in here, send him a message and i'm sure he can point you in the right direction.
the AA was a different manufacturer, but did sell under the craftsman badge known as the "Craftsman 80"
Robert is an expert on anything craftsman/atlas, or logan/wards, as well as being a heck of a nice guy, and a moderator here on the forum.
he really knows his stuff.


----------



## westsailpat (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks Doc . Eric , yes that is it . Sorry to hear Mr. Hardin has passed .


----------



## clif (Nov 10, 2017)

Or you could try this;

https://web.archive.org/web/*/www.homeshopsupply.com (click on any circled date)

It's called the way back machine, and they have been archiving an incredible amount of webpages, 

I use them when an address no longer works and many times I am pleasantly surprised they archived what I was looking for.

They have archived quite a bit of that website.  Most of the links I looked at still worked except for the items he was selling.


----------



## westsailpat (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks for that Cliff , the home shop supply website was part blog and part business . I have a feeling that when Mr. Harding passed that was the end of it , at least ordering parts .


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 10, 2017)

Brewster Kahle and Bruce Gilliat founded the Wayback Machine.  Thank God somebody has enough brains and courage to archive the internet.  An Apple 1 is not the same kind of artifact as the Rosetta Stone.  A good friend of mine is also a friend of Brewster Kahle, and told me the deeper story of the project.  Highly interesting stuff, and a monumental undertaking...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wayback_Machine


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 11, 2017)

Pat, did that answer your requirement?


----------



## westsailpat (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi Robert , well I was able to find the website but I'm pretty sure ordering parts is not a option .  Back last yr. Bill was telling people "don't be in a hurry to get your stuff I'm really old".  This is what I'm looking for , I don't need the whole hand wheel just one of the handles . They are tiny , barley a inch long and the part that presses in is 3/16 . 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/atlas-craf...%3Aac33410315f0aa66e2ef9bb8ffff720a%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 11, 2017)

Pat,

Many years ago, Lionel Weightman did drawings for a lot of the mostly external parts for the AA lathes.  There should be a copy of his paper in Downloads under Atlas/Craftsman/AA (I'll check and make sure).  I cleaned up and straightened the document.

One of the drawings makes a tailstock handwheel and another makes a cross-feed crank and dial.  Both include the handles.


----------



## westsailpat (Nov 11, 2017)

Thank you Robert ,  I will check for that . Because the handle I need is so small , I'm thinking just make it , I have it's sister . Should be a nice exercise in hand- eye and file work . I wonder if anyone has rigged up a hydraulic tracer attachment for a craftsman 6" haha . I also need to adrress the fact that my cross feed hand wheel has been smashed to bits . I think 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
this pic shows both (I need a new camera) 
Also for any one looking I found this wheel on the Bay it is very close to a saddle wheel for a 6" or 618 . I bought it because I plan to make a collet closer out of it . https://www.ebay.com/itm/1Pc-3-Elec...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 12, 2017)

OK.  It's there.  Only file in the AA Drawings folder.


----------



## westsailpat (Nov 12, 2017)

Got it , Thanks . Mark .


----------

